# Husband is serial cheater!!! Please help need advice



## godluvsme2 (Nov 26, 2011)

Me and my husband have been married for almost 3 years togehter 6, this has been the hardest year of all in our marriage or relationship, he is 44 I am 34. My husband has always had female friends and women calling him. This past june me and him had a horrible fight and everytime we fight I just don't talk to him or call him. Well, the day after that fight his phone accidentally called me back and he was having sexual relations with another women in the car needless to say this sunk my heart. After this I hired a private detective that put a tracker on his car but never did any real work, he just made it so I could see where he was so we could pinpoint where his girlfriend lives. I caught him a couple of times lying about where he was and never had the courage to go and confront him where he was. Ok now 2 weeks ago I went in his phone because I don't trust him and I see texts from another women asking to bring her something to eat, I confronted him and he said it was nothing and promised it would not happen again. Ok now skip to thanksgiving eve, I caught him in a lie we have a mutual friend who told me he was at one lounge and was actually at another. Anywho I sent a friend there who lived closer than me and he was in there with another woman palming her behind and being very friendly, I then go there, him and the woman are sitting like they are cleary together her stool in the front of his and his legs open with her in between. He will not own up to it and says he just met the girl and he was not doing anything wrong. I am considering a divorce at this point once a cheater always a cheater. Please help!!!!


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

So, to make sure we are on the same page, one day your phone rings, its your hubbys cell phone. You answer and all you can hear are a man and woman having sex...

There is no gentle way to put this, and believe me, Im known for my gentle nature in these boards.

This thread isnt really about your asshat of a husband who is having an affair(s).

This thread is about your inability to act. You know damn well what you need to do, but you wont. Why?

Are you truly that satisfied being miserable to the point your not willing to risk your comfort on true happiness? 

You played your cards, and he succesfully called your bluff, and thats only going to empower him more.

You know what to do, nobody on these boards need say it.


----------



## godluvsme2 (Nov 26, 2011)

@Sock Puppet thanks I need a reality check it is so true, it is my inability to act, what happened with the incident his phone called back to our house and I heard them chatting non chalantly, then pulling somewhere by a train and shortly after him, moaning the same way he does when we are intimate. He looked at his phone when he was done and hung it up, but I know what I need to do for some reason I am afraid, I don't know why. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't be affraid, they can sence the fear and it impowers them.
Confidence is your only weapon. Empower your self with this confidence and they will start to second guess thier choices.

Showing how weak you really are will allow them to continue, but once you give them the perception of strength they will think twice.

Call it tough love, but do not beg for your marrige. Smile, wish him the best and if he wants to work it out then you will talk, but if he's confussed then he can talk to your lawyer.

Sometime you have to make the choice for them! Remember confidence is your only weapon.

My advice is to read up and educate your self about this bs called infidelity....its all a script and you can fight with knowledge.

Good luck


----------



## godluvsme2 (Nov 26, 2011)

@the guy thank you so much for that how ironic I was just talking to my H but without the breakdown cry and I could sense that he knows it is pretty much over he is a narcississt and now I know. WoW I have been acting like such a weakling and doing a lot of talking without any action. Monday I will be at the circuit court filing his actions are garbage to me now. I let him have such a grasp he thinks it is a priviledge for him to cheat. But again thanks guy I will no longer let him sense my weakness even if I feel that way. Good advice you guys r greeeaaat!!!


----------

